

Ask HN: how to build a good RESTful JSON API (best practices, etc.)? - tunnuz

Hi everyone, I am completely new to making RESTful JSON APIs, and I would like to know more about the best practices before starting. Do you have any piece of advice &#x2F; good tutorials to look at?<p>Thanks
======
a3n
I'm not an expert. Here's a few resources I've collected:

[http://www.restapitutorial.com/](http://www.restapitutorial.com/)

[http://www.restapitutorial.com/media/RESTful_Best_Practices-...](http://www.restapitutorial.com/media/RESTful_Best_Practices-v1_1.pdf)

REST API Design Rulebook:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920021575.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920021575.do)

RESTful Web Services:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529260.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596529260.do)

[http://restcookbook.com/](http://restcookbook.com/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_state_transfe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representational_state_transfer)

~~~
tunnuz
Great, this is absolutely what I needed. Especially
[http://www.restapitutorial.com/media/RESTful_Best_Practices-...](http://www.restapitutorial.com/media/RESTful_Best_Practices-v1_1.pdf)

------
nreece
Checkout the presentation 'How to Design a Good API and Why it Matters' by
Joshua Bloch (Principal Software Engineer at Google):
[http://lcsd05.cs.tamu.edu/slides/keynote.pdf](http://lcsd05.cs.tamu.edu/slides/keynote.pdf)

------
samufuentes
You can check some docu from apigee as well:
[http://info.apigee.com/Portals/62317/docs/web%20api.pdf](http://info.apigee.com/Portals/62317/docs/web%20api.pdf)

------
johns
[http://john-sheehan.com/post/18688963163/dont-build-the-best...](http://john-
sheehan.com/post/18688963163/dont-build-the-best-rest-api-build-the-best-http-
api)

------
theGREENsuit
[url][http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-a-pragmatic-
res...](http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-a-pragmatic-restful-
api\[/url\])

~~~
veesahni
working link: [http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-a-pragmatic-
res...](http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-a-pragmatic-restful-api)

------
andrewhillman
apigee dot com has a ton of white papers on this subject. well crafted too.

